# NORCAR practice day added, 1/12/13



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We are going to have an open practice day this Saturday starting at 10am till 6pm.

It's a 15.00 fee for the day 

The current layout will be taken down next week and some folks wanted to run 1 more time to do more testing / practice.

Come on out and get 1 more day of road racing in!!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm in...looking forward to it.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

sg1 said:


> We are going to have an open practice day this Saturday starting at 10am.
> 
> The current layout will be taken down next week and some folks wanted to run 1 more time to do more testing / practice.
> 
> Come on out and get 1 more day of road racing in!!


sorry, have to ask... 10 till what?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> sorry, have to ask... 10 till what?


4:00 pm


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lessen said:


> 4:00 pm


thanks Josh

will have to see what kind of plans have been made this weekend...

you get your car up and running yet?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes sir. Car is pretty darn good.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Yes sir. Car is pretty darn good.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Bigz84 said:


> sorry, have to ask... 10 till what?


Possibly 6 or 8.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang! What do I know?!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Back in business!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

You get it?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Lessen said:


> You get it?


 Yup! Back to square one.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Yup! Back to square one.


I hear some "people" would like a practice day.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

The times are finalized for Saturday Practice at The Gate. We will open at 10AM and close PROMPTLY at 6PM. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm. Thinking of putting in a handful of runs.

What's the cost for the day?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Hmmm. Thinking of putting in a handful of runs.
> 
> What's the cost for the day?


First post is all updated 

10am till 6pm and a 15.00 fee for the day


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh snap!

Anybody willing to let me mooch a bit of battery tape tomorrow?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a staple gun. Will that help?


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lessen said:


> Oh snap!
> 
> Anybody willing to let me mooch a bit of battery tape tomorrow?


i have plenty. you can snag some...if you don't use CarbonJoe's staple gun by the time i get there.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas.


----------

